
The Number of Public Companies in the US Has Fallen by Half - Four_Star
http://thesoundingline.com/the-other-reason-for-the-stock-market-rally-stock-scarcity/
======
masonic
Actual title: "The Other Reason for the Stock Market Rally: Stock Scarcity"

